# Who wants to win a boat!



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

This season is going to be awesome! For complete details please visit us at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Did u say win a boat?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure did. The first place team at our year end classic will win a Stratos 186 powered by Evinrude!


----------

